# Ice fishing mods for ATVs?



## Old Bill (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm looking for ideas to improve my 500 Sportsman for ice fishing, without dropping a big load of cash. Does anyone have any cheap alternitives to bying the expensive baskets and bracketry offered at all the retailers thoughout the area? I asked this question on the ice fishing page some time ago, but there was not a lot of response. Maybe just a few pictures of how your machine has evolved would be great.

Thanks in advance,
Old Bill


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Check this thread out It is a front box that I made for my 2004 polaris 330atp
made this out of materials I had lying around the garage.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82557


----------



## shaky jake (Dec 10, 2004)

Bill, I have a 500 Sportsman that I have rigged up for ice fishing,using 4" wide light guage metal,I rolled it 1/2" larger than a pail bottom and welded the seam.Also welded two small chain links to each side to attach bungee cords for tie downs.I mounted two of these on the front carrier, they have worked great.I could send a pic if you would like.

Shaky Jake


----------

